
Nothing but NumPy:Understanding and Creating Binary Classification NNs - DoofWarrior
https://medium.com/@rafayak/nothing-but-numpy-understanding-creating-binary-classification-neural-networks-with-e746423c8d5c
======
Bostonian
I like the book "Data Science from Scratch" (2019) by Joel Grus, now in its
2nd edition, which implements algorithms in Python. But I wish the author used
Numpy and implemented his own array classes, which I think is taking "from
scratch" too far.

What is a good book or blog for machine learning Python algorithms building up
from Numpy? The site mentioned in this post or something else?

~~~
DoofWarrior
Hey, author of the linked post here

The only other book I can think of is Andrew Trask's Grokking Deep Learning,
but that book has many fundamental mistakes that I can't recommend it to
anyone.

